# Maybe a So-Cal. meetup is in order?



## DIRT (Feb 16, 2005)

How many so-cal people are on here?  maybe we should organize a meet someplace and get to know each other and take some photos?  Throw out some ideas on where we could meet.  Maybe we could meet in catalina or something? the island is beautiful and has tons of photos begging to be shot. Im just thinking it would be cool to mingle with some other photogs since my wife is over it.


----------



## Chase (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, I'm on the eastern edge of Los Angeles, so I'd probably be up for something if we can get some people together.


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 17, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Well, I'm on the eastern edge of Los Angeles, so I'd probably be up for something if we can get some people together.



Ditto for me!  :mrgreen:


----------



## DIRT (Feb 18, 2005)

eastern L.A. isnt far at all.  we could meet anywhere.  is there anymore so-cal people on here?  there has to be,  just wondering what you guys do for work if your not a full time photog of course.  Myself I am a video QC,  I watch movies after they have been transfered to video from film. I note dirt and stuff.


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 23, 2005)

There's quite a few of us here and many of us know each other already. What do you have in mind?  :mrgreen:


----------



## DIRT (May 10, 2005)

Lets have a meet to do some Night stuff.  full moon night photography would be awesome out in the desert or someplace.  Anyone interested in night shooting?


----------



## LAB (May 10, 2005)

Northtown for me.Down town would be good to shoot.


----------



## photogoddess (May 10, 2005)

I've shot Shoreline Village to death but I would LOVE to shoot the oil islands and the port soon. :mrgreen:


----------



## DIRT (May 11, 2005)

hello PG,  you read about my experience in the port a while back.  I think if we went as a group we would be more unsuspicious   you live in the area?  Im in carson.


----------



## photogoddess (May 11, 2005)

I've done a little down there and haven't had any problems. :mrgreen: Malachite and I are in South Gate and LAB is in Long Beach.


----------



## XPRO.US (Dec 26, 2005)

I am in Orange County and I am down for a get together....


----------



## zedin (Dec 27, 2005)

In Irvine (Orange county) and am definitly up to meet some folks from these boards.


----------



## Traci (Dec 27, 2005)

I live in Long Beach...I'm in!


----------



## 303villain (Dec 27, 2005)

ill be in the santa barbara area next fall cause im going to be attending brooks institute for photography


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 4, 2006)

303, you might like this:

www.photothursday.com/wordpress/

I'm in West Hollywood. I'll quote myself from another thread:



> Always game for a walk-around, I find shooting alone a little boring sometimes.
> 
> LAst night I went on a photographic food bender. I did night-time shots of *Pinks* on La Brea, *Canter's* on Fairfax, and *Roscoe's* on Gower. The signs at night are beautiful, and the food didn't hurt either, though that Polish chili dog may have been a link too far


 
www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24455&page=2


----------

